# Change in DSP in the last several years...



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Not exactly horn related, but I am posing this to my fellow horn guys because, well, horns are cool and so are horn guys.
I am planning on an install in the near future. I just pulled the system out of my Civic. haven't been using the car so its time to get rid of it.
To the point. I have always loved my Zapco DC amps. Seems to me that things have changed in the last bunch of years. I am kinda out of touch. When I stopped keeping up, everybody was patiently waiting for the MS-8. I hear things about Minidsp making things so cheap and easy. Except for that Pioneer HU, SQ HU,'s with 3 way active capability are a thing of the past?
is it worth the trouble to use my Zapco DC amps? Whats the latest newest out there as far as processing and power in a smaller package?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

as someone who had something like 14 zapco DC amps, i dont think its worth it. They were low cost, sounded good, and looked sleek, but my god are they a hassle. i still use one to power my computer setup and it gives me issues all the time. I see your in NJ and not to far away from me. do you still have the horns set up in this car? i'd love to check it out.

as far as getting something new, it depends what you want out of a processor. things have progressed a ton from when your saying you were following last.


----------

